# Do I Have a Right to Be Angry with My Husband



## wifeof5years (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't speak with many people about my marriage and think it is time i get other opinions about what is going on. I would love to hear any in put because I know I am bias to the situation.
He is 35 very good looking and a bartender. I am 26 still skiny and good looking and mother of a 3 year old boy. I am exhausted with the schedule he keeps. and uneasy by his work environment. He knows how I feel. 
am I over reacting?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Not enough information to give any opinion


----------



## wifeof5years (Nov 5, 2011)

what kind of info do you want?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What are you upset about? What are his hours? Work environment? What makes you uneasy?


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Has he given you reason to make you feel uneasy about his work environment?


----------



## wifeof5years (Nov 5, 2011)

all his wives have been women that were waitresses he has worked with
i met him working at a bar. he was seeing another waitress there before that


----------



## wifeof5years (Nov 5, 2011)

thank you for replying


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

"All of his wives?" How many wives has he had?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you feel he is messing with women at the bar? If so, why do you feel that way? Because his wives before you he met at bars, and because you met him at a bar and married him?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

wifeof5years said:


> all his wives have been women that were waitresses he has worked with
> i met him working at a bar. he was seeing another waitress there before that


Did he cheat on girlfriend with you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

My guess is you feel he will meet another woman at the bar, because thats where he met you and all the others? It does seem to be a pattern.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wives? I think that your gut is telling you that you can't necessarily trust him as he has a history of burning through women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

All his wives?

Eesh. I'd be uneasy too...just with knowing he has had wiveS.


----------



## wifeof5years (Nov 5, 2011)

I am upset because he wont do anything eles to make money. He works from 5 pm to 2 am He has 2 ex wives. 
i think i am most upset because he doesnt have any ambition to do something to better for our lives. we dont have any insurance and he doesnt care. He never takes me out to bars and has no interest to take me out dancing. I just wonder if he is being a different person there at work. 

Thank You all for your input


----------



## wifeof5years (Nov 5, 2011)

As far as I know he was single when we met. He controlled me. I had to quit my job and never got another one. He wants me to just wait at home for him to get off work then he wants to hangout at 2 am.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Does he make decent money as a bartender and during the course of your relationship has he ever mentioned getting a different job? Did y'all use to go out to bars/dancing pre-baby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

